# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Παραμορφωμένα φτερά

## christosdimi

Καλημέρα, ρίξτε ένα μάτι σε αυτό το κοτόπουλο sussex.. είναι δύο μηνών και έχει πούπουλα που βγαίνουν κάπως προς τα έξω.. είναι αποτέλεσμα αιμομιξίας ή απλά τσιμπούνε το ένα το άλλο;; κατά τα άλλα είναι αρκετά δραστήριο και χωρίς άλλα σημάδια ασθένειας

----------


## christosdimi



----------


## Efthimis98

Νομίζω πως απλά πρόκειται για ταλαιπωρημένο φτέρωμα ή επειδή τσιμπιούνται μεταξύ τους. Απλά περιμένεις να δεις πως θα εξελιχθεί όταν μεγαλώσει, εφόσον είναι υγιέστατο.  :Big Grin: 

Εκτρέφεις πουλερικά;

----------


## jk21

Ριξε και αντιπαρασιτικο που θα σου συστησουν για ακαρεα του φτερωματος , γιατι σαν να βλεπω οτι εχει τριμμενα φτερα 

κοιτα στη βαση των φτερων κοντα στο δερμα ή πιο πανω στο κοκκαλακι του φτερου , αν υπαρχουν συγκεντρωμενα καποια μικροσκοπικα αυγα των παρασιτων

----------


## christosdimi

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας.. δεν υπάρχουν παράσιτα.. αυτά τα sussex μόλις έφθασαν και δε μπορούσα να καταλάβω από τι είναι.. ναι εκτρέφω γύρω στις δέκα φυλές κοτόπουλων συν παπιες, χηνες, γαλοπούλες, φραγκόκοτες κλπ.. παθιασμένος χομπίστας απο οτι καταλαβαίνετε  :winky:  ::

----------

